# Dlink 2750u USB Storage FTP over WAN



## kARTechnology (Jan 1, 2013)

hi guys, I have *Dlink 2750u*, i connected Transcend 16gb USB drive to it and can can access that via LAN and I've mapped as network drive too  speeds are 3MB/s
From lan, I can access it from \\192.168.1.1\myname
Even though I've setup password it does *NOT* ask for password!!!
==============================
in "Storage service > User Accounts"
User name: somename
Password: somepassword
Confirm Password: somepassword
volume Name: usb1_1
==============================
I have dyndns setup and can access the router management from WAN.
Now how do i access FTP over WAN? using dyndns address


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

see this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networkin...-bsnl-connection-pref-dd-wrt.html#post1808554


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> see this:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networkin...-bsnl-connection-pref-dd-wrt.html#post1808554


I can access router management page from *somename.dyndnsorg
I get username and password box if I type ftp://myusername@somename.dyndns.org, I get a window asking username and password but its not logging in even if I enter correct details...
I'm doing this from WAN, not from LAN, a computer from another place


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

In the Access Controls page, click Services & make sure ftp is enabled for WAN.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> In the Access Controls page, click Services & make sure ftp is enabled for WAN.



yep it is and I did this from cmd to verify
	
	



```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\somename>ftp somename.dyndns.org
Connected to somename.dyndns.org.
220 Ftp firmware update utility
User (somename.dyndns.org:(none)): karthik
331 Password please.
Password:
421 Login incorrect.
421 Login incorrect.
Connection closed by remote host.

C:\Users\somename>
```

but I enterd correct details only! why?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

can you post the screenshots of your access control page where ftp is shown as enabled for wan?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> can you post the screenshots of your access control page where ftp is shown as enabled for wan?


see this


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

In the Storage Service page---Storage User Account,have you added your account username/password.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> In the Storage Service page---Storage User Account,have you added your account username/password.



yes i have


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

try same username/password as modem's if not same.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 1, 2013)

I've did...tired admin and admin also...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

in storage settings check that directory you added to share has same name as it has now.also in dyndns account setting confirm you added ftp interface too(if there is such an option).


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> in storage settings check that directory you added to share has same name as it has now.also in dyndns account setting confirm you added ftp interface too(if there is such an option).


see screenshot, and there is no such option...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

^^according to this you are sharing a folder named "karthik" in the usb drive.is there such a folder in your usb right now?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^according to this you are sharing a folder named "karthik" in the usb drive.is there such a folder in your usb right now?



nope its not there

EDIT ITS THERE, i just checked on the remote computer with teamviewer, its there


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

is that folder empty?if yes then paste/create something inside & then try to access from ftp.mention any error if its there.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> is that folder empty?if yes then paste/create something inside & then try to access from ftp.mention any error if its there.


no its having folder, i'm using it in LAN to take backups...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

if you meant it is currently in use then try when this folder/usb is not accessed by any pc from lan.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> if you meant it is currently in use then try when this folder/usb is not accessed by any pc from lan.



not in use currently... backups are taken at afternoon


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

try this then.port forward ftp port 21 to 192.168.1.1(your modem's homepage) & see if it works.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> try this then.port forward ftp port 21 to 192.168.1.1(your modem's homepage) & see if it works.



when i did changes and saved i got message *"since port 21 is used, the broadband ftp server port will be moved to 2121"*
now tell me the address i should use to access...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

the usual 21.post any error message when using command prompt.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> the usual 21.post any error message when using command prompt.




```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\somename>ftp somename.dyndns.org:21
Unknown host somename.dyndns.org:21.
ftp> quit
==================================================

C:\Users\somename>ftp somenamedyndns.org
Connected to somename.dyndns.org.
220 Ftp firmware update utility
User (somename.dyndns.org:(none)): karthik
331 Password please.
Password:
421 Login incorrect.
421 Login incorrect.
Connection closed by remote host.
```


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

are you using a pc/laptop with firewall(or behind a router) to access the ftp?i am assuming that pc/laptop you are using is not connected to 2750u.if yes then disable firewall/remove router & then try.remove the port forward setting first.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> are you using a pc/laptop with firewall(or behind a router) to access the ftp?i am assuming that pc/laptop you are using is not connected to 2750u.if yes then disable firewall/remove router & then try.remove the port forward setting first.



LOCATION 1: PC<=>BSNL (WA3002G4)
LOCATION 2: PC<=>BSNL (DLINK 2750u)

port forward works, i've tested it with online checking tool...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

remove port forward rule/go back to original config before port forwarding.configure the modem in bridge mode & disable the pc firewall on the pc from which you are trying to access 2750u.if this is troublesome then use a gps/3g connection on the pc to access 2750u.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 1, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> remove port forward rule/go back to original config before port forwarding.configure the modem in bridge mode & disable the pc firewall on the pc from which you are trying to access 2750u.if this is troublesome then use a gps/3g connection on the pc to access 2750u.



Bridge mode??? I have multiple computers and so the modem is is auto connect mode (bsnl user and pass entered in broadband, no need to dial manually)
btw how to check ftp on android web browser(Dolphin)
will check tomorrow, happy new year!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

happy new year to you too.any web browser should be able to access ftp.use same syntax ftp://myusername@somename.dyndns.org/.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 2, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> happy new year to you too.any web browser should be able to access ftp.use same syntax ftp://myusername@somename.dyndns.org/.



see this..I don't understand why i'm unable to login, i type correct user & pass but its displaying the same windows again and again...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 3, 2013)

^^you tried this from a gps/3g connection?as a last resort just to rule out anything from modem side configure wa3002 in bridge mode,disable pc firewall & then dial connection from pc 1 to connect to net.if still no success then try no-ip instead of dyndns like in my post#2 link.you can also pm @Rajesh345 to know what exactly is difference between your way & his way of asus rt-n13u.

P.S.my net connection was down & hence the late reply.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 3, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^you tried this from a gps/3g connection?as a last resort just to rule out anything from modem side configure wa3002 in bridge mode,disable pc firewall & then dial connection from pc 1 to connect to net.if still no success then try no-ip instead of dyndns like in my post#2 link.you can also pm @Rajesh345 to know what exactly is difference between your way & his way of asus rt-n13u.
> 
> P.S.my net connection was down & hence the late reply.



I'll try via USB tethering the 3G connection...and my Broadband (Dlink 2750u ) doesn't support no-ip only dyndns, and i cant install dd-wrt on that...
but i can connect via ftp to other sites, like driveHQ, etc....
not able to login my router usb port's storage ftp site, idk why...

i messaged him....


----------

